# Part 1: Suspension upgrade.



## Z Trip (Oct 19, 2007)

Well some time ago I asked about shocks and springs. I have bougth some and me and my father just installed them and this is how they turned out.

Out with the old....









In with the new!









Thats a Eibach spring that lowers my car by about an inch and a Tokico shock. The shocks don't come with any covers and it said on the box to use the originals. The thing is that the shocks I took of wernt original... Anybody know where I can get some shock covers?

Thanks

Z


----------

